# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pastiprinātājs

## ivog

Pieejams oldscool (1970-tie?) pastiprinātājs SONY TA-1055, ideāls donors kādam DIY projektam jo bojāta gala pakāpe. Var protams arī remontēt, viss pilnā komplektācjā. Vizuālais - ideāls!
Piedāvājiet cenu!
IMG_1987.jpg

----------

